# Bumper brackets



## Madkaealy1 (Aug 26, 2018)

Have a 68 LeMans that I am putting the Endura front on with the hideaway setup. Is there any reason why I can't modify the existing non-hideaway brackets instead of buying the hideaway brackets?


----------

